
Nearly 90 percent of Peruvians want members of Congress to step down - egusa
https://latinamericareports.com/peruvians-demand-dissolution-congress/3069/
======
hinchlt
Wow! "All living former presidents of Peru are either in prison or under
investigation for corruption charges."

~~~
basementcat
Isn’t that a good thing? Doesn’t that imply the existence of a functioning
criminal justice system that does not apply special treatment to someone just
because they hold high office?

~~~
dsfyu404ed
When you always feel the need to lock up the last guy it doesn't exactly
scream "peaceful transition of power".

~~~
AnimalMuppet
It doesn't _encourage_ the peaceful transition of power, either. If I'm the
sitting president, and I know that the next one will lock me up, why should I
hand over power to him peacefully?

------
AnimalMuppet
Hmm. I wonder what the percentage would be if you ran the same poll in the US?

~~~
tenpies
This is actually a semi-common problem in the Western world. See also: Spain
and Britain. We've seem to hit a point where populations in some countries are
split evenly and there is no unifying political will.

~~~
ALittleLight
The Athenian solution to this, if I recall, is ostracization. Every year
citizens vote by writing the name of a single citizen. The citizen with the
most votes, provided a minimum bar of 6,000 had been met, was banished for ten
years.

I think this would have the effect of preventing polarizing figures. If you
were so polarizing a large portion of the population hated you...

I could imagine adapting the practice for modern sensibilities. Create a
resort run by federal money out on the beach of some tropical island. Free
food, drinks, games. It could double as a tourist attraction so there would be
people to hang out with. If you win the ostracization vote you get a five year
vacation on the state and all of your previous positions or titles are
withdrawn.

------
jjcc
Is this an example that human collectively are very likely to repeat the same
process that historically generated mostly the same results again and again,
expecting a different result?

An individule person might do it differently by checking the history data, get
some insight of the process, change the process that might have a better odds,
expreiment again.

A lot of people together seems to be a quite different animal from each
individuals.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
"A person is smart. People are dumb, panicky dangerous animals and you know
it."

\--Agent K (Tommy Lee Jones), Men in Black

~~~
hinkley
I'm almost certain the writers were quoting someone else but I'll be damned if
I can remember who. When I originally saw that movie the concept was not new
to me.

------
chipperyman573
Nearly 90 percent _of Peruvians surveyed_ want members to step down. How do we
know this is actually representative?

~~~
tyingq
Not that it assures a representative sample, but the poll was done by Ipsos,
one of the larger global market and public opinion research firms.

~~~
hanniabu
Also at 90% you have a fairly high assurance of what the general consensus is.

~~~
shpongled
Only assuming that the sample is actually representative. If I just polled 10
people in San Francisco on something, a result of 90% doesn't mean you have
anything resembling a general consensus

~~~
notahacker
There might be sections of Peruvian society IPSOS can't reach, but I don't
think their methodology is _that_ flawed

~~~
vkou
It might not be flawed, it might just be deliberately biased. But who knows, I
certainly don't.

